
Recommended Reading: ``Starting Forth'' and ``Thinking Forth'' by Leo Brodie - verisimilitudes
http://verisimilitudes.net/2019-06-15
======
spsrich2
I have original copies of these from back around 1982. Wonderful books and
Brodie's a natural born teacher.

